# Modified Marksman



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pic of rotating prongs put on a Marksman slingshot. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

There you go Buddy! A Rotating prong traditional Marksman! Very cool! Those tubes will most definitely last a lot longer using those type prongs. Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool rig!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice! I think your next step is rotating prongs AND a rotating fork!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rotating prongs are where it is at with tubes in my opinion. I also am very fond of that model marksman with its small fork.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

How did you do that


----------

